# Ambrosini shock:"Napoli di Sarri meglio del Milan di Sacchi".



## admin (22 Gennaio 2017)

*Ambrosini shock:"Napoli di Sarri meglio del Milan di Sacchi".*

A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".


----------



## Igniorante (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



Ma che sostanze girano a Scai?
O sarà l'odore del pelo della Leotta?


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



e questo qua doveva diventare la bandiera che entrava in società ? 

ma vai a quel paese pure tu, pannocchia.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



Il primo che mi dice portiamolo a milanello come bandiera lo lincio. Questa melma non deve essere più accostata ai nostri colori, vergognoso che abbia anche indossato la fascia di capitano sto insulso.


----------



## VonVittel (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



E c'era pure chi lo osannava


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



il milan di sacchi ne fece 5 al real madrid
vediamo come finisce napoli - real


----------



## __king george__ (22 Gennaio 2017)

mi spiegate una cosa? ma i nostri ex giocatori stanno impazzendo tutti?? questo che dice che il napoli di sarri è meglio del milan di sacchi....quell altro che dice che al milan deve restare silvio e galliani....l'altro ancora che vuole abolire il fuorigioco e mettere l'espulsione a tempo.....


----------



## Sheva my Hero (22 Gennaio 2017)

posa il fiasco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il milan di sacchi ne fece 5 al real madrid
> vediamo come finisce napoli - real



Ai tempi Ambrosini aveva 12-13 anni aveva altre prioritá che guardarsi il Milan in tv.... Infatti era convinto che Edwige Fenech avesse giocato nel Milan di Sacchi.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Gennaio 2017)

Come fa a non vergognarsi? 

Una frase talmente ridicola....Incommentabile.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ieri ha sparato una marea di cavolate, lasciatelo perdere.


----------



## Djici (22 Gennaio 2017)

Non dobbiamo essere scandalizzati da quel che dice.
Non lo dice contro di noi, e solo incompetenza calcistica... perche pure un vero tifoso napoletano che ne capisce di calcio direbbe che e una cosa che non esiste proprio.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".


Rispetto per l'opinione di Ambrosini ma sono totalmente in disaccordo....
Se c'è una squadra che ha raggiunto picchi di gioco mai eguagliati questa è proprio il Milan di Sacchi...probabilmente la squadra più forte di tutti i tempi se si parla di ''partita secca''


----------



## Dany20 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Gennaio 2017)

Quanto gli rode essere stato scartato dai cinesi


----------



## RickyB83 (22 Gennaio 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Quanto gli rode essere stato scartato dai cinesi



Ahha


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Gennaio 2017)

Non fosse che il gioco espresso va rapportato al contesto, agli avversari e , non per ultimo , ai trofei vinti.
Il milan di sacchi fece sfracelli in europa con tanto di bis della coppa campioni nel biennio 89-90, il napoli di sarri..... vabbe meglio fermarsi qua. Non si pone il problema.
Anche il chievo di del neri giocava divinamente. 
Pure la fiorentina di montella era un bel vedere.
Ecco, forse il metro di paragone andrebbe un attimino ridiscusso.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Per quanto mi piaccia il gioco di Sarri, l'affermazione è una pura bestemmia calcistica. Sono proprio due modi diversi di giocare. Il Napoli fa fraseggi stretti, in alcuni momenti rifiata e riparte molto da lontano. Il Milan ti chiudeva 90 minuti nella tua metà campo. Oltre al fatto che una ha rivoluzionato il modo di giocare.

Eppoi non si confronta una squadra che ha chiuso il suo ciclo, vincendo nel mondo, con una che ha appena iniziato, senza vincere nulla. Ne parliamo quando schianterà in qualche semifinale o finale di champions league qualcuno.
Curiosità, ma nessuno gli ha detto forse sei esagerato?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Gennaio 2017)

Manco un napoletano si azzarderebbe a pensare una cosa simile. Il paragone lo possono fare col Napoli di Mazzarri.


----------



## Willy Wonka (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ha pisciato fuori dal vaso. Ricoveratelo.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Ben contento che in società non entrino "bandiere" come lui, Costacurta, Maldini, Albertini & co.
Infangano il Milan da anni, sfottono, deridono, fanno commenti sempre pungenti e non vedono nessun merito in quel che si fa di buono. E dobbiamo sentire un ex giocatore che infanga la storia del nostro Milan in questo modo solo perchè protetto da uno schermo tv senza che nessuno abbia la possibilità di controbattere e mostrare disappunto. Ambrosini pezzo di m, sputi nel piatto dove hai mangiato per anni e dove hai vinto trofei che un giocatore come te avrebbe solo potuto vedere su un poster, mi fai schifo. Senza parlare di quel dopato e smerciatore di cocaina di Vialli che gli ha anche dato ragione. Mi sarebbe piaciuto Boban, onesto e competente, ma ormai è troppo tardi. Spazio a Fassone e Mirabelli, benvenuti!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Gennaio 2017)

E questa è solo una delle tante frecciate di Ambrosini. Ricordo quando prima di un Milan Sassuolo in un fuori onda disse che tanto sarebbe finita 3 a 0, di quando a Sky dicevano che il Milan non avrebbe rinnovato il contratto ad Abbiati, salvo essere puntualmente smentiti due settimane dopo, e sto contadino disse in telecronaca "Questo è il modo in cui vengono trattati i grandi giocatori al Milan" dimenticando che (fortunatamente) abbiamo tenuto in rosa Inzaghi, Nesta, Gattuso e Seedorf fino allo stremo delle loro forze, di quanto si prestò alla foto con un tifoso della Fiorentina con scritto un sarcastico "Rigore per il Milan", e tante altre situazioni analoghe. La verità è che il Milan avrebbe dovuto fare un pò di selezione tra quelle che vengono considerate bandiere, gente priva di gratitudine, riconoscenza e attaccamento alla maglia; vergognatevi, siete penosi!


----------



## URABALO (22 Gennaio 2017)

Mancava che si dicesse che Insigne è più forte di Maradona e poi avremmo completato il quadro della pazzia.

Consiglierei ad Ambrosini di andarsi a rivedere la finale di coppa campioni 1989,dove una squadra toccò livelli di perfezione calcistica mai più eguagliato. 
Finì 4-0 ma la differenza fu molto più abissale di quanto non dica il risultato finale già di per sé inequivocabile.
Squadra che aveva una fisicità per i tempi impressionante al quale aggiungeva tecnica,pressing e saggezza tattica che se supportati da una condizione ottimale semplicemente gli permettevano di chiudere qualsiasi avversario nella propria metà campo per 90 minuti.
Paragone tanto per mettersi al centro dell'attenzione,ma in realtà non ci crede neanche lui,o almeno me lo auguro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (22 Gennaio 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Ben contento che in società non entrino "bandiere" come lui, Costacurta, Maldini, Albertini & co.
> Infangano il Milan da anni, sfottono, deridono, fanno commenti sempre pungenti e non vedono nessun merito in quel che si fa di buono. E dobbiamo sentire un ex giocatore che infanga la storia del nostro Milan in questo modo solo perchè protetto da uno schermo tv senza che nessuno abbia la possibilità di controbattere e mostrare disappunto. Ambrosini pezzo di m, sputi nel piatto dove hai mangiato per anni e dove hai vinto trofei che un giocatore come te avrebbe solo potuto vedere su un poster, mi fai schifo. Senza parlare di quel dopato e smerciatore di cocaina di Vialli che gli ha anche dato ragione. Mi sarebbe piaciuto Boban, onesto e competente, ma ormai è troppo tardi. Spazio a Fassone e Mirabelli, benvenuti!



Toglierei Maldini da quella lista di nomi che hai fatto. Non ha mai infagato il Milan ma a semplicemente chiesto delucidazioni sui progetti dei futuri proprietari del Milan e questo risposte non sono arrivate a lui, cosi come, per ora, neanche a noi tifosi. 

Per quanto riguarda il discorso Ambrosini, ha sparato una bestemmia calcistica clamorosa e si dovrebbe vergognare.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (22 Gennaio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Toglierei Maldini da quella lista di nomi che hai fatto. Non ha mai infagato il Milan ma a semplicemente chiesto delucidazioni sui progetti dei futuri proprietari del Milan e questo risposte non sono arrivate a lui, cosi come, per ora, neanche a noi tifosi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda il discorso Ambrosini, ha sparato una bestemmia calcistica clamorosa e si dovrebbe vergognare.



Fortunatamente Maldini non ha mai sparato una bestemmia del genere, ma i suoi commenti sul Milan sono spesso da donnina acida e mestruata. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che le "bandiere" debbano stare in società e probabilmente sono più dannose che altro. In nessuna grande società che vince molto ci sono bandiere con ruoli importanti e decisivi (Real, Manchester, Barcellona...), vedere Nedved e Zanetti; Baresi e Rivera non hanno mai fato niente al Milan eppure non li senti sputare nel piatto dove hanno mangiato, vorrà pur dire qualcosa...
Tornando a parlare di una bandiera, non sentirai mai un Del Piero parlar male della sua società perchè ne è stato escluso, nonostante Agnelli lo abbia fatto fuori prima di quando lui volesse, anzi Agnelli lo avrebbe fatto fuori un anno prima se non fosse che Del Piero mise con le spalle al muro la società dicendo che avrebbe firmato il contratto in bianco. Evidentemente queste sono le bandiere che ci meritiamo noi.


----------



## Miracle1980 (22 Gennaio 2017)

Che delusione ieri... La partita, Ambrosini che affonda, tanto rammarico per le assenze. 
Ma ormai manca poco...


----------



## danjr (22 Gennaio 2017)

Una sola parola: malafede


----------



## fabri47 (22 Gennaio 2017)

È chiaramente una provocazione. Non vedo altre ragioni.


----------



## smallball (22 Gennaio 2017)

sara' stato ubriaco,non ci sono altre spiegazioni


----------



## marcokaka (22 Gennaio 2017)

Mai sopportato come telecronista... uno che come Bergomi, per sembrare imparziale da addosso alla sua ex squadra a volte anche esagerando.


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Gennaio 2017)

Caro Ambro, permettimi qualche piccola osservazione:
1) Il tuo amato Napoli di Sarri con ogni probabilità uscirà dalla coppa per mano del Real Madrid (poi, oh, tutto è possibile, eh... la palla è rotonda), quel Real Madrid contro il quale il Milan di Sacchi faceva quel che voleva, anche al Bernabeu. Questo dovrebbe servire - ammesso che tu abbia ancora qualche barlume di lucidità - a farti capire le proporzioni esatte tra la pontenzialità delle due squadre nonchè della ******* che hai sparato.
2) Ti piaccia o meno, hai indubbiamente dato un grande contributo al Milan, ma devi anche ringraziare i Santi per aver vissuto in un'epoca d'oro del nostro Club, contornato da giocatori di livello planetario. Fossi stato un giocatore del Milan attuale, verresti ricordato alla stregua di un comprimario qualunque, questo anche se giocassi nel "Napolidisarricheesprimepicchipiùalti".
3) L'invidia è una brutta bestia, si capisce a pelle che spari queste bordate perchè non ti hanno riservato una poltrona nel futuro organigramma societario, o almeno spero che sia così, dato che se invece pensi queste cose di tua spontanea volontà allora vorrebbe dire che sei veramente un uomo di *****, oltre che un ingrato. Ricordati però che a fare in questo modo non ottieni altro che far peggiorare la situazione (ammesso che ormai non sia completamente compromessa).
4) I successi delle due compagini raccontati dai freddi numeri: Milan di Sacchi 1 scudetto, 1 Supercoppa Italiana, 2 Coppe dei Campioni (non quelle di adesso, ma quelle con la formula dove se sbagliavi una partita eri praticamente fuori), 2 Supercoppe Europee, 2 Coppe Intercontinentali. Napoli di Sarri... 
5) Evito di farti un confronto tra i giocatori impiegati ruolo per ruolo o reparto per reparto nelle due rose, in quanto voglio essere magnanimo e non umiliarti fino in fondo, sebbene lo meriteresti.
Tutto questo prima di dirti: "A mai più".


----------



## Serginho (22 Gennaio 2017)

Purtroppo chi va in televisione ormai deve fare sempre il personaggio, il più delle volte indossando parrucche colorate e nasoni rossi. Onestamente questa gente mi sembra poco seria


----------



## Tobi (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



Si peccato che quel Milan rifilava 5 pere al Real Madrid, comandava su tutti i campi d'europa e del Mondo. La colpa è mia che commento pure ste cose.


----------



## Black (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



se vabbè Ambro....ma l'hai mai visto il Milan di Sacchi? in quale partita ti ricordi che il Milan di Sacchi è stato messo sotto per almeno 40 minuti da una squadra imbottita di ragazzini?


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



Stai più che bene a ciarlare a Scai. Bandiera? Banderuola.


----------



## viaggio (22 Gennaio 2017)

ballottaggio con nina moric per stabilire chi è più in cerca di visibilità


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Gennaio 2017)

Come mai tutti i nostri ex si bevono il cervello?!


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ma che vuol dire picchi di gioco più alti?

Che poi sta mania del gioco ha scassato..alla fine contano i risultati, e il Napoli di Sarri ad oggi non sta facendo meglio di quello di Benitez e Mazzarri pur con quasi il doppio degli investimenti


----------



## Mr. Canà (23 Gennaio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Sky, nel post partita di Milan - Napoli 1-2, è stato tirato in ballo il paragone, ridicolo ed imbarazzante, tra il Napoli di Sarri ed il Milan di Sacchi. A rincarare la dose, c'ha pensato l'ex capitano rossonero Massimo Ambrosini il quale ha incredibilmente dichiarato che il Napoli di Sarri è forse anche meglio del Milan di Sacchi:"Esprime picchi di gioco più alti".



Toglietegli il vino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Gennaio 2017)

Ha ragione; infatti, il Napoli di Sarri ha vinto 3 Champions League, cioè una in più del Milan di Sacchi. Non vedo il problema.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Gennaio 2017)

oggi c'era Gullit ospite negli studi di sky. 

mi sarebbe piaciuto un bel faccia a faccia con pannocchia.


----------



## markjordan (24 Gennaio 2017)

ca..ta pazzesca


----------

